# Help billing 20551



## mkntrygrl (Aug 5, 2011)

I work in a family practice in Arizona and my Dr did (4) trigger point injections (20551) on the same day of service. Each of the injection were in a different location. Two were on the right side and two were on the left side. I recevied a denial from medicare even though I billed them with the modifier 51 attached, and I even tried with the 59 added on. Can anyone tell me how this should have been billed out originally.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 5, 2011)

20551 is a tendon sheath injection and if you have the medical necessity for a trigger point the perhaps your denial is for medical necessity.
If you gave 4 trigger point injections then  you use 20553 which is for 3 or more muscles so you bill one code, one line, one unit, no modifier.


----------

